# Flatscreen Entertainment Center... plans



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Any one know where I can pick up some decent plans for a Flat Screen Entertainment Center? Thanks


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

The wood whisperer has a terrific tutorial and plans for a simple flat screen stand. Check out his web site.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you looked on plansnow.com?


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Woodsmith or Wood magazine had an awsome one…just recently…I really think it was woodsmith..so it will probably be on plansnow…


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

FWW had an entertainment center in Oct '08 issue. Included pretty much everything but a cut list. Don't know how much you need in plans.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kerux, "Here": is a project that was posted by DocK16 and he got his plans from Woodsmith Magazine (Vol 30 No. 180) and blogged the construction process


----------

